# Startup Nokia 6500 without battery



## felosargsyan777 (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi my friends. I use 2 mobile phones for 2 other mobile numbers. My second mobile now not work , but i have an old nokia 6500 classic, which have not battery and i dont know it work or no to buy new battery. Now i want to know , maybe there is methods that i can startup my 6500 classic without battery to check it work or no.

Thanks.


----------



## euginecalicoy (May 28, 2013)

you buy a battery, you can't startup 6500c with out battery


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Take it to a shop and have them test it


----------

